# [help from Italy!] What's the best online source for european peptide researcher?



## supertommy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm looking for cjc-1295 (dac) REAL DAC...

I ask to you because many of you have better experiences than me

Please if you can reply me in any way (pm also)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Why with Dac?


----------



## supertommy (Apr 13, 2008)

shoud be better than standard mod one, because of the long half life... i guess


----------



## supertommy (Apr 13, 2008)

some one had experience with europatan? I m trying theyr cjc-1295 dac ... but i m not sure if it's real dac or not... this is my first experience


----------



## supertommy (Apr 13, 2008)

i m looking for ostarine toot (mk-2866)...


----------

